# Deprofundis think if someone like Josquin he most like also Palestrina here why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Both of them are very great key figure among composer one is like the begining of a cycle the other finnish the cycle, it's cyclic, i feel Josquin music most have had an impact on young Palestrina if he heard of it, flemish and italian were buddy back than , quite pretty mutch, Than Josquin has fascinating missa , Palestrina too, than what about motets great force of each, right now i'm listening to a new acquisition of mine on tactus called Il primo libro del madrigali, the first madrigal wow awesome, i love Palestrina.

But here my statement most people into Josquin like Palestrina but like one more than the other a timzy winzy bit i preffered Palestrina i dont know why, i can't tell why i just dont know, give me a trillion dollars i might answer but since no one as this kind of fortune the mystery will remain.


----------

